# Alternative to sit



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good article from our IAABC journal Why Do We Train Sit? Should We Reconsider Its Relevance? - The IAABC JournalThe IAABC Journal | The International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Interesting article but I have to respectfully disagree.
With my Kuvasz, the sit-stay was tremendously important. It did not frustrate my dog at all. In fact, the instantaneous reward for the dog was to be given eye contact and maybe a pat on the head (the dog's desired result). My mother was elderly and not really a dog person. These large breed guards could be very intimidating and uncontrollable if not taught discipline and respect. My mother definitely did not want my dog to jump all over her, regardless of the dog's intention or level of excitement. She (my mother) constantly reinforced the sit stay by not touching the dog until it sat quietly and waited. It worked well with socialization also. As a pup, I would stand with my dog in a sit position, just outside a grocery store. She stayed in the sit and watched. If someone asked to pet her, I gave her the cue to stay, and only then did I give the stranger permission to pet her. I would also take her to the barn with me and tied her to the fence next to my horse and told her (dog) to stay while I groomed the horse. Then I would bring her into the stall with me and muck with her, then we would go home. I found the sit to be a very useful command.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Keep in mind the article says nowhere that you should allow your dog to do whatever the heck it pleases. It merely suggests an alternate command, such as "stand" when your dog is being approached by a new person or dog so that they are able to step back or react a bit more. Neither of ours are asked to sit while being greeted, but they absolutely must keep 4 on the floor. Mario knows this, but Nino is still working on not jumping. I would never expect them to sit while being greeted naturally, so I'm not going to make them do it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

KarMar said:


> Keep in mind the article says nowhere that you should allow your dog to do whatever the heck it pleases. It merely suggests an alternate command, such as "stand" when your dog is being approached by a new person or dog so that they are able to step back or react a bit more. Neither of ours are asked to sit while being greeted, but they absolutely must keep 4 on the floor. Mario knows this, but Nino is still working on not jumping. I would never expect them to sit while being greeted naturally, so I'm not going to make them do it.


exactly, she is not saying to use the sit cue, but to use an alternative in situations that are not comfortable to dogs. Dog/Dog greeting is one example.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Good information. Thanks.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

if you watch dog behaviorists working with aggressive dogs (we're not talking trained agility or show types), there is a direct relation between a too taut leash and a loose one. The taut leash sends a message of tension from the owner, and the dog feels encumbered and less free to react to a potential threat as well. Dogs that are free to socialize naturally tend to do better than ones tightly tethered. I would think the author is expressing the same theory that a dog in a new situation might be more relaxed if not required to assume a position not natural to his instincts. I can see where "sit" comes in handy, but I can also see that there can be an alternative command for all four paws (stand, wait, stay) that may suit just as well in certain circumstances.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

^^^Yep. A dog that feels trapped, even in a situation they are ok with or even enjoy, is one that can very easily become stressed out. I work retail (high end pet store), and I have had customers come up to me while I am stocking and stand at the base of my ladder to ask questions. I love helping people out with their animal related questions, but it's a bit uncomfortable being asked anything when I am stuck atop a ladder. It's pretty similar with dogs.

And of course, there are a few exceptions to our 4 on the floor rule...the boys both know that those rules go out the window when grandma is around :laugh:


----------

